
How Linux killed SGI (and is poised to kill Sun)  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-10210431-62.html?part=rss
======
gaius
Catch headline, but the actual content of the article is that Sun killed SGI
and Linux is killing Sun.

